# Movies



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 5, 2013)

Movies a few I like

Tend toward Nauticals

Captain Courageous
Das Boot
Perfect Storm
Master and Commander-Far side of the world
African Queen 
Samurai Trilogy-Toshiro Mifune
Twilight Samurai
Farewell my Concubine
The Red Violin
Aftershock
Terminator
Bladerunner
Pulp Fiction
The Shining
Shawshank Redemption
Lawrence Of Arabia
The Silence of the lambs
Witness
The Rear Window
The Fugutive
Shoot to Kill
The Blue Max
Gladiator
LA Confidential
One Eyed Jacks
On Any Sunday


----------



## cookinstuff (Feb 5, 2013)

A couple in there I really like, African Queen, Blade Runner, Rear Window, The Fugutive, and for a good pumping audio fest Master and Commander is great, good list.


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 6, 2013)

Jiro Dreams of Sushi


----------



## Chifunda (Feb 6, 2013)

Mustn't forget Zulu.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 6, 2013)

Too many to think about, but anything Coen brothers I usually like. 

Saw an interesting documentary recently called The Other F Word. It's about a bunch of punk rockers who are now fathers (the other 'f' word) and are dealing with families, music, and dominatrix tattoos from years past. 

k.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 6, 2013)

Diva.
Apocalypse Now.
A Clockwork Orange.
The Blues Brothers.
The Seven Samurai.
The Third Man.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeh both Zulu's & Apocalypse Now,Third Man.I like westerns too many to list.One Eyed Jacks is a good one.I'm a little out of touch wt. recent Movies.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 7, 2013)

The Fifth Element
Absurdistan
Kill Bill (I & II)
Even Numbered Star Treks
Get Shorty
Raising Arizona


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mmhh, I don't get out enough, so it's mostly old stuff. With you guys on the Third Man, Apocalypse, African Queen, L. of Arabia. Now also like, in random order

High Noon
Casablanca
the Godfather series
Les enfants du paradis
Citizen Kane
Feuerzangenbowle (old German movie)
Singing in the rain
Animal house
Rocky Horror Picture show (although I have seen that one often enough now...)

Three that crack me up every time:

the Party with Peter Sellers

La fete and Les vacances de M. Hulot, both by Jaques Tati

too many more, time todrive home now. 

Stefan


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 7, 2013)

A must see............................................... ......[video=youtube_share;NgPC74-Tde8]http://youtu.be/NgPC74-Tde8[/video]


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 7, 2013)

Ahhhh The Blue Max. I remeber going to the drive-in to see thater when it came out. 
others on my list;

Tombstone
Band of Brothers
Easy Rider
Animal House
True Grit
Ghost in the Darkness
Saving Private Ryan
Pearl Harbor
James Bond
The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 7, 2013)

What, no love for Full Metal Jacket???? 
"What is your major malfunction numb nuts !!!????"


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 7, 2013)

LOL 
We better add Hamburger Hill and Apocolypse Now to the list.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 7, 2013)

Boxing Flicks
Raging Bull
Cinderella Man
Million Dollar Baby
The first Rocky not bad,the rest were crap.


----------

